# Backpacking with 7 month old?



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

We are hoping to take our 7 month old on a moderate backpacking trip. It is ~3 mile to camp, we'll stay 2 nights. Any day hikes will be optional for pup - I'm happy to stay with him. He goes on walks most weekends that cover a similar distance (probably more since he is off leash).

What do I need to bring for the pup? 
Food (kibble), water (we filter water and will make sure he gets plenty). 
Place to sleep (with us in our bags, but maybe an extra pad)
First aid: What would I not have in my human first aid kit that I will need for him?
Does he need to wear dog boots? We have some, but haven't been diligent about training him to wear them. Do you recommend musher's secret or something similar?

We have to keep him on lead for hiking (rules + safety). I have a 4" and 6" options, will I want something longer? We'll have a longer rope at the camp site so we can tie him to things if needed (although we will not be leaving him alone at all).

Does anyone have any tips? I did a search and came up with a few things, but not much. 
I'm also curious to hear opinions on whether this type of trip is too much for a 7 month old, given that he is still young and growing. Do we have to wait until next year?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you type Camping in the search box on the right plenty of information comes up. I looked just to be sure and found over a page of topics.

I hope you post some pictures up after your trip.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd say most definetely take him.
If he is on lead for the hikes he can do many times what you can do.
I would bring something for allergic reactions in case you run into something he has a reaction to.
I would also get a 20 or 30 foot lead.Maybe bring his favorite treats for when he is being good 
Bring a camera too so we can all see the trip.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We backcountry trip with our pup, and took him on his first trip when he was 5 months old. You will be on natural terrain, with a typical hiking pace I assume. Your pup will love it, and likely want to explore with you. Adjust your pace as necessary, keep them hydrated, and rest when you/he needs to. You'll probably tire before him 

I always bring extra food (just in case) and some treats. We also bring a couple of toys for at camp including an antler to play "find it" with. We also filter water, but in most cases the dog heads down to the lake/river for a drink. I allow this if the water is clean and flowing, otherwise he has his bowl on site. 

If it is really warm at night our boy will spread out at our feet in the tent. If he is cold, he is in the sleeping bag with me, between me and my husband, as per the photo below. I would suggest bringing some type of mat or blanket for him to lie on outdoors. We have the ruffwear travel bed, and he loves it. I don't know what the temps are where you are, but if cold nights are an issue I would bring a sweater or blanket for the dog for at night. When moving these dogs stay warm, but once they stop they can cool down quickly.

In our first aid kit we have the typical human items, but have added: 
extra Benadryl (in case of allergic reaction)
Self clinging paw wrap
liquid bandaid
polysporin
hydrogen peroxide (to induce vomiting if necessary)

We also have ruffwear boots that we bring with us, but I only put them on him if we come into an area where I worry about sharps (glass, fish hooks, etc). They would also be handy if your pup were to damage their paw pad on the trip. I would bring them, but only use them if you felt it necessary. 

While we now have a backpack for him, we did not start using one until he was 18 months old and his bones/joints could handle it. Something you may consider using in the future - it is handy to have them carry their kibble. 

I don't know how well travelled the area you are heading into is, but be on the lookout for discarded food items, wrappers, etc your pup may get into. I always do a thorough check around camp and clean up as necessary. Campers don't always pack out the items the should, and sites are not left as pristine as they once were. 

I use a 6 ft lead on trails, which is a good length that you can easily manage without getting the pup, or yourself caught up in it. Any shorter might be difficult if the trail is rough and you need your pup to lead ahead of your, or travel behind you. Any longer and I find your spending more time freeing the leash from branches, rocks, stumps, etc, and the dog can get caught up in it as well. A longer rope on site will be useful. 

Have fun on your trip, and be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

Camping is slightly simpler, and we've already took him once. We weren't trying to manage any terrain at all, much less with backpacks and a 45+ pound puppy, and we brought everything that might come in handy. He was pretty young at the time, so we even brought his crate (honestly wasn't sure ow he'd react to being in a tent at that time, even though we tried it in the living room). This is the first time sleeping in the back country for him.

We have a doggy backpack, and we're thinking of having him wear it empty. But maybe not even that. I'm not looking forward to carrying his kibble for him, but not much choice there! 

Thanks for the tips, Canadian Exp - very helpful!


----------



## Nantel (May 7, 2015)

Last weekend we did a 6km hike with our 5 month old and something that I found tremendously useful is a hands-free dog leash that you tie around your waist.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Nantel! I noticed this was your first post.


----------



## jean (Feb 17, 2015)

We took him backpacking, and he did great and had a blast. 

He had a little bit of trouble relaxing the first day, because outside usually means adventure / playtime to him. The tent helped out with that, sort of like his crate, except the humans went in it with him. He was a little more protective / barking at things than he is at home, a bit more 
"on guard". 

He had a bungy belt leash that clipped to our packs. He did really great when we let him run off leash. The terrain was mostly soft trails, but there were some big rocks around camp.

We brought him a blanket, and wrapped him in it in the evening. A jacket would have been better, but we didn't have time to buy one. We forfeited our sit pads when we were around the campfire, letting him sit on them with his blanket. He slept on top of the sleeping bags the first night, but the second night was more chilly, so we let him underneath. He didn't carry anything for himself - maybe next year. 

He woke up at 6 a.m., ready to go, as usual. 

A few photos included.


----------

